
Firefox for Android ratings plummet after Fenix rollout - lerela
https://www.appbrain.com/app/firefox-browser:-fast-private-safe-web-browser/org.mozilla.firefox#ratinghistory
======
alphaomegacode
This is strange, can anyone shed any light on why the ratings would drop so
much?

My assumption was their choice to use Android components was to provide a
better experience to users.

~~~
acemarke
Because the new version was pushed out without warning, wiped out the ability
to use all but a handful of extensions, and made drastic changes to the UI:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24269168](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24269168)

